# Funny hedgehog commercials



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

I thought this was kind of funny. 
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=kQC3XEIAq ... re=related


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2008)

haha, i got a kick out of that. Thanks for the post


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

*That's as outrageous, as this.....*

[attachment=0:3gy84ryx]hedgehoglove11.jpg[/attachment:3gy84ryx]


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

that gave me a good laugh :lol:


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

lol


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

all i can sat to that is...uhmmm wow.... haha :shock: :lol:


----------



## Kean (Jan 4, 2009)

why r they having commercials about hedgehogs having uhhhh....u know.... :?


----------



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

I've seen that one a million times on youtube and it's still hilarious :lol: now to use all the smilies       :shock: :?  :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: :| :mrgreen:  :ugeek:


----------

